# How much savings should I be aiming for?



## billy-bob (23 Jun 2010)

This may not belong here, so feel free to move.  I've no particular money issues, but I'm trying to get some savings going.  Right now, my target is:

* 3x net monthly pay in an emergency fund account that I can get to, but has no cards or cheque books - in my case this is a Rabodirect account.  If I ever need to dip in to this, I will then look to repay the shortfall.  This is not currently at the required level, but hopefully by the end of the year.

* A fixed amount in a slightly more ringed off account.  This is for annual expenses like weddings, birthdays, xmas, holidays.  I'm using my CU account for this.  I only get to take money out of it on weekend mornings if I'm so inclined.  

*  A retirement fund bank account.  I have a Quinn Life account (running at a loss currently, but I'm in it for the long haul) and I also have a UB high interest savings account that I'll be putting into some lump sum deposit accounts as it matures or stops being value for money - I'll then start another high interest account with regular savings and keep the lump sum deposit account going.  

I also have a contributory pension with my company and a 10 year old policy with Zurich (?) that I can't currently do anything with - it's still active, although I'd say it's lost a lot of value in the last few years.

My question is am I missing anything?  Does this sound like a good plan?  I'm currently saving around 12-13% of the my monthly take home pay, but wonder if I should be doing more.  Any tips would be appreciated.

ETA: I should also point out that I'm not particularly saving for anything.  It'd be nice not to have to worry about things like short term redundancy, sickness, etc and my long term goal is not to be destitute on my 65th birthday.  Apart from that, I guess the usual applies, annual holiday, new (to me) car every 2 or 3 years, the usual.


----------



## billy-bob (26 Jun 2010)

I suspect this is in the wrong forum, and might be better served at Deposits?  Can a mod move it?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2010)

right forum. Meaningless title.


----------

